# New hentai games are about to be released for the 3DS and Wii U :creep:



## smileyhead (Aug 19, 2016)

*The FitnessGram Pacer Test is a multistage aerobic capacity test that progressively gets more difficult as it continues. The 20 meter pacer test will begin in 30 seconds. Line up at the start. The running speed starts slowly but gets faster each minute after you hear this signal bodeboop. A sing lap should be completed every time you hear this sound. ding Remember to run in a straight line and run as long as possible. The second time you fail to complete a lap before the sound, your test is over. The test will begin on the word start. On your mark. Get ready!… Start. ding
*


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 19, 2016)

So no hentai ports, damn. (Not that I've played any)


----------



## Kingy (Aug 19, 2016)

The text is too big, I can't read it.


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 19, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> So no hentai ports, damn. (Not that I've played any)


buy a vita


----------



## NYANWEEGEE (Aug 2, 2017)

In case anyone is actually interested, there is a “hentai” game for the 3DS called Senran Kagura Burst


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 2, 2017)

One more post like that and i will learn C so i can code a HentaiHaven viewer for Wii U.
shm.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2017)

Necrobump lol


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 2, 2017)

when I saw this in Recent Content, I didn't remember I made this thread, and was like "man, I have high hopes for this shitpost."
*sees FitnessGram pacer test copypasta*
*sees OP*
...
...
...not disappointed.


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 2, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> One more post like that and i will learn C so i can code a HentaiHaven viewer for Wii U.
> shm.


I had already plans to make a hentai haven cia app like the ones I've seen for pron hub cia , don't know if there trolls or not since I didn't dare install them since I don't watch pron, however I don't have the time for that so good luck if you do end up doing a viewer on the wiiu.

and yes hentai and pron are different to me. I don't even spell it correctly.


----------



## c-stick_warrior (Aug 2, 2017)

If there is a YouTube app on Wii U, why not a PornHub app? It might have made more than 13 million people buy a Wii U.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 2, 2017)

NYANWEEGEE said:


> In case anyone is actually interested, there is a “hentai” game for the 3DS called Senran Kagura Burst


Nice bump


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 2, 2017)

NYANWEEGEE said:


> In case anyone is actually interested, there is a “hentai” game for the 3DS called Senran Kagura Burst







Oh my.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 2, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Oh my.


Oppai watch OwO


----------



## Filo97 (Aug 3, 2017)

.....I liegitmately did not know what Hentai was. You made me google it. I hate you. (The last part is sarcasm. The fact i did not know what Hentai was is true)


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2017)

Filo97 said:


> .....I liegitmately did not know what Hentai was. You made me google it. I hate you. (The last part is sarcasm. The fact i did not know what Hentai was is true)


Join our oppai club.


----------



## Filo97 (Aug 3, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Join our oppai club.


You made me google oppai. I hate you all. And i hate this thread. I am leaving to an hypnotis to forget what hentai is.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2017)

Filo97 said:


> You made me google oppai. I hate you all. And i hate this thread. I am leaving to an hypnotis to forget what hentai is.


Don't forget to watch Onichinchin on your way back!


----------



## Filo97 (Aug 3, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Don't forget to watch Onichinchin on your way back!


I don't know what that is and i am never gonna google it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Filo97 said:


> I don't know what that is and i am never gonna google it.


Fuck i was too tempted. But i didn't expect this...?


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 3, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Oh my.


BIG BUBIZZZ
remember someone?
some guy a long time ago?


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> remember someone?
> some guy a long time ago?


what guy?


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 3, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> what guy?


A 12 years old guy who popped up about a year ago.
He kept asking for BIG BUBIIZZ
he got banned i think


----------

